# Opinions on this rescued golden retriever



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 
He's a good looking boy, do you know how much he weighs, has he had a complete Vet exam?


----------



## Janiitz (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you!

No, I was so happy to adopt him that I forgot the important details...very ignorant of me. 
If he hasn't been to the vet then taking him will be first thing I'll do. I hope they find him healthy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've adopted several Goldens over the years, my current boy when I adopted him, he was 2, he was turned into my County Shelter as a Stray. He was 15-20 lbs. underweight. 

I got him into my Vet clinic right away, he received a full examination, was brought up to date on all his shots, had him micro chipped. Vet wanted him to gain at least 10-15 pounds before he was neutered. I have an adoption contract with the County Shelter that required he be altered. I've had him 7.5 years, he's healthy and doing great. 

Although he had been turned in as a stray, he belonged to someone at some point in time because he knows basic commands. He's been a really great dog, the easiest one I've had so far. I've never needed to crate him when I leave, he's never torn up anything in the house or outside, doesn't dig, he's never taken anything off the counter such as food and has never gotten into the garbage. 

He's always been a very active dog, took him for long walks twice day and played ball with him daily when he was younger, he's 9.5 now. He doesn't require as much exercise as he did when he was younger, still walk him daily. I take him swimming a few times a week, I have a small beach at the end of my street.

Give your new boy some time to settle in, adjust to you and his new home. It may take a week or two so be patient with him. 

Hope his Vet check goes well.

ETA: He looks good from what I can see, he doesn't look skinny, he's young and he will fill out as he matures. It's better to keep them on the leaner side for their hips, joints and overall health. His coat will come in more as he gets older also along with the feathering. Put him on a good quality dog food and he should do well.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you for rescuing this sweet boy  Definitely have him checked out by a vet. Enjoy his homecoming.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks very healthy to me. Don't fatten him up. He has a nice layer of fat + his coat looks healthy.

He looks younger than 2.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Judging just from the pictures, I think his body weight looks perfect - nice and lean! Which will also be good for him if you keep him lean, for his joints as he ages.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum, he looks like a lovely golden boy. Good luck and I look forward to following your progress together!.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

He is a very handsome "golden" boy. I hope you have a wonderful life. Your vet will tell you if he's underweight or just right. when I got my rescue, he was a little underweight, but after a few meals, some treats and lots of love, he's where he should be. He looks wonderful in his picture, looks well taken care of. Good luck and like everyone else, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

Your boy is just beautiful!! What will his name be?
I agree, that I always take my dogs to the vet clinic right away for a check-up.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

To echo Carolina Mom, patience and careful observation is key. I have had three goldens, the first from puppy-hood and the second two when they were older. Our current guy, Oscar, was feral for several years of his life. When you don't know the history it is a bit more difficult. We had to help him with a number of fears, sharp noises, stairs, and the crackling of fires in fireplaces. He also had an (at times) amusing stubborn streak. When training him to simply come on command he would tend to lie down and carefully examine whatever was around him. BUT, he also came with the sweetness of a golden, extreme patience with children, a love for food as a motivator, and a kind and perceptive heart. Just being patient and consistent and loving him unconditionally was what it took. We have enjoyed every minute of our time with him as I am sure you will with yours.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

That's a good looking dog. If not 100% Golden, he is so close that it doesn't matter.


With him standing, look straight down on him from above his mid-back. Does he have a waist? That's Good! Do you SEE individual ribs? That's Bad. You should be able to see his rib cage as a smooth structure and a gentle transition to his waist. And as said by others previously, a little lean is so much healthier than a little fat.


Do some research on dietary supplements to prevent disease. I suggest vitamins A,E,D, and Turmeric (Curcumin).


Yes indeed, you did well adopting this fine looking dog. More pictures and his name, please.


Max (the human Dad, not the canine)


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Best wishes on your adoption! I look forward to seeing more about him and your activities with him. He looks sweet.


----------



## Janiitz (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your recommendations and helpful input!!! I really appreciate all your comments. 

I took him to the vet and fortunately he doesn't have any parasites or worms, but with the blood test they found that he's starting an infection and they prescribed him Doxycyclin. The vet also said that he's sliiight underweight and that it wouldn't hurt for him to gain a few pounds. The only problem is that he's not eating much and I'm afraid it's because he doesn't like dry food and prefers human food. I've been giving him blue wilderness (salmon). Maybe I should try to mix it with wet food? He doesn't like treats either and it has been difficult to train him. 

He's a very sweet dog! He is a little insecure, but I hope that with time and training he turns out to be a confident dog


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If he's got an infection, his appetite could be off and the medication he's on, could have some side effects that may affect his appetite. 

Give him some time to start feeling better, get settled in, sure you'll be able to find some type of treat he'll respond to.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

When I've fostered or rescued, a dog's appetite can be somewhat off just due to stress. Plus, the medicine could be making him a little queasy as well. Congratulations on your new family member. He's a very good looking dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I like them like that. Healthy.


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

Wow, Prefect age in my book. He looks very good and very close to being pure. I got Blondie because the farm she live on had to many animals to feed. Plus her and brother were accuse of raiding the neighbors chicken pen. 

She was 2 and well socialism and full of energy... She never live in a house before, I had her house train in two weeks.


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've adopted several Goldens over the years, my current boy when I adopted him, he was 2, he was turned into my County Shelter as a Stray. He was 15-20 lbs. underweight.
> 
> I got him into my Vet clinic right away, he received a full examination, was brought up to date on all his shots, had him micro chipped. Vet wanted him to gain at least 10-15 pounds before he was neutered. I have an adoption contract with the County Shelter that required he be altered. I've had him 7.5 years, he's healthy and doing great.
> 
> ...


Bless you for adopting!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

He looks great! I agree with the comment that if not 100%, he's close enough. :smile2:

I also agree with the comments to keep him on the lean side for all the reasons mentioned. In the long run, he will be more healthy, feel better and look awesome. Enjoy, and do keep those pics and experiences coming. 

Vet visit for sure...This way you set a starting point health wise for future reference as needed.


----------

